# dryer & stove sharing circuit?



## teamSpatula (Sep 2, 2008)

Good morning. We are about to have to do some major rewiring of our house as part of a bigger project. I was wondering if on a temporary basis it was ok to run an electric dryer on the same circuit as the stove/oven, as long as we never use them both at the same time? This would just be for a couple months while some major remodeling is going on in other parts of the house. thanks,


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Are the circuits the same size and configuration?

A stove circuit wired at 40 or 50 amps will not protect the dryer wiring that is normally a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

If it is temp. wire them both 30 amp. I doubt you will have all the stove eyes and oven on high on at the same time. If you do the breaker will let you know.


----------



## teamSpatula (Sep 2, 2008)

Stove is currently on a 60 amp circuit/fuse. This would be for about a year, until we have a major addition built onto the house, including central heat & air, and rewiring, new panel box, etc...
So basically can I run a new 220 outlet from the stove outlet - about 4' away? What gauge wire?
Also, my wife asked if I could wire in a switch, to switch between the outlets so that she wouldn't accidentally use the stove and dryer at the same time - what kind of switch would that be?
Also, as previously mentioned - would there be a danger of the 60a circuit not protecting the dryer?
thanks a lot,


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A year is not temporary.
A week or a month is temporary.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't use a switch. You would have to use a very heavy one, and it will cost you a lot. Besides, most switches that handle large current are only single throw, meaning that they are intended to turn a load on and off, not to switch between loads.

As for the wiring: All of the wire used on the branch circuit must be rated for the fuse/breaker.

FW


----------



## teamSpatula (Sep 2, 2008)

A year should be the very longest - hopefully it will be a lot shorter than that, hopefully the rest of the remodeling will go smoothly, on schedule, etc.
So basically if I run 6g wire, no switch, and don't use the dryer and stove at the same time, it should be fine?
Thanks,


----------



## hpp58 (Feb 28, 2008)

Temporary Installations
Article 590.2 All Wiring Installations
"(A) Except as specifically modified in this article, all other requirements of this Code for permanent wiring shall apply to temporary wiring installations."


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

teamSpatula said:


> A year should be the very longest - hopefully it will be a lot shorter than that, hopefully the rest of the remodeling will go smoothly, on schedule, etc.
> So basically if I run 6g wire, no switch, and don't use the dryer and stove at the same time, it should be fine?
> Thanks,


Yes, the breaker will protect the wiring so if you do happen to use both at the same time, the worst that will happen is the breaker will trip (thus protecting the wire from overload). 

A year is definitely not "temporary," and I would not recommend it. Your dryer is likely a 30 amp dryer so you would likely have smaller than 6 gauge wire that connects to the dryer itself that will now be protected by a 60 amp breaker instead of the 30 amp that should be protecting it. 

You would probably be better off putting in a fused disconnect between the stove outlet and the dryer outlet, to protect the dryer and wiring at 30 amps instead of 60. You will usually find these disconnects designed for Air Conditioners, but it will work the same for your situation. Just so long as it has a breaker or fuses to protect the load at 30 amps. This disconnect could also be turned off to prevent the dryer from being used while the stove is on.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

You could extend your range circuit using the same gauge/type wire and install a disconnect, fused at 30 amps, for your dryer receptical.

The #6 wire splices would be tricky for a non professional but typically you have a lot of room behind the range to cut out the drywall and install a large, 8"x8" jbox.


----------

